# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Gillian welch

## Caleb

....but one that keeps bugging me. Do you pronounce her name with a hard G like the name Gilligan? Or does the G sounds like a J like with the name Jillian? 

Love her music, but I always feel like a knucklehead when I try to talk about her to others, since I'm not sure how to tell them her name. 

thanks....

----------


## John Flynn

I have mostly heard it pronounced with the "J" sound.

----------


## sunburst

It's the G sound, not the J.

----------


## Walter Newton

She pronounces it with a hard "G" like Girl on the live recordings etc. I've heard.

----------


## OlderThanWillie

It's a hard G like Vince Gill.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

This knocks me out! Just half an hour ago, my wife was sorting through some CDs and came across a GWelch tune and asked me that same question. I said I thought it was the G sound, not the J. Now, here's the answer, same place I get most of my answers--at the Cafe. I just didn't expect to find this one...and not _today_!! Amazing!

----------


## Caleb

(Twilight zone music appears in the distance...)

----------


## allenhopkins

Amazing singer and songwriter -- SoCal girl raised on show tunes channels Lilly Mae Ledford -- could listen to her endlessly.

----------


## fwoompf

Buh! I originally used the hard G (like in my name) but someone corrected me and said it was the J...it's seriously the hard G?

----------


## jefflester

Just to confuse us all, actress Gillian Anderson (Scully on X-Files, most recently in The Last King of Scotland) pronounces her name with the "J" sound.

----------


## delsbrother

All interviews/introductions I've heard use the hard G.

----------


## mandopete

Good thing she ain't married to Chris Thile, eh?

----------


## jim_n_virginia

We do several of her songs in our trio. I have always heard it pronounced with the hard G.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> Good thing she ain't married to Chris Thile, eh?


or sister to Ann Jillian .... Gillian Jillian?!?!?!

----------


## Frank Russell

with Jilligan, the skipper too...

----------


## Alex Orr

I heard her do a promo spot for American Routes on NPR. #She said, "Hi, this is Gillian Welch and you're listening to American Routes." #She pronounced her name with the "G" sounding like it would in "good" or "girl".

On a somewhat sad/funny note... I have an ex-girlfriend named Gillian. She dumped me years back and it really tore me up for a while. I got into Gillian Welch about the same time, actually from hearing her on American Routes, and when I'd tell people about this cool new singer/songwriter I'd heard, I'd always pronounce it like I heard Gillian Welch say her name on the show. My ex's name was pronounced like the actress from the X-Files. At some point a buddy of mine who really like Gillian Welch took me aside and told me that it was kind've lame that I had to pronouce the singer's name diferently from my ex-girlfriend's name. His reasoning was that I was intentionaly mispronouncing the singer's name because I couldn't bear to say my ex's name and he felt that was just pathetic. I told him that I had heard Gillian Welch herself pronounce her name the way I was saying it but the guy wouldn't buy it. It was weeks later when he called me up and told me that he had heard Gillian Welch interviewed on some show and that indeed, I was right, and that I wasn't just being really pathetic about saying my ex's name. I actually won a six-pack off of the whole controversy  Looking back it's kind've amusing. If I ever meet Gillian welch, perhaps she would be amused...or perhaps she's sick of hearing stories about her name.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I've heard her in person refer to her band as "Gillian Welch" ... hard G.

I agree though with Mando Johnny that I mostly hear people( who are not in that band) using the softer "J" sound.

It's a toss up for me if I play more Carter Family material, or more Gillian Welch.

At first glance, I thought this topic was going to ask, "Why doesn't she use mandolin?" My answer to that unasked question is, "Because David Rawlings sounds more like BigMon than most mandolin players do!"

----------


## Lefty&French

> At first glance, I thought this topic was going to ask, "Why doesn't she use mandolin?" My answer to that unasked question is, "Because David Rawlings sounds more like BigMon than most mandolin players do!"


I totally agree with this statement! Have seen the duo (BBC broadcast). David's playing has some "modal" flavour, and is very "mandolin like", in my opinion.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

> At some point a buddy of mine took me aside ...


LMAO! Great story! (andyerprobablybetteroffwithoutheranyways)

----------


## sunburst

I've heard David Rawlings play Monroe licks, pretty much borrowed note for note, in live performances. People in the audience didn't know why I was laughing.

BTW, I've met the two of them, Gillian and David, a couple of times and they seem to be great people.

----------


## fwoompf

Dave Rawlings is definitely one of my favorite guitar players.

I just realized that earlier in this topic I said I usually called her with the soft G but now I can't even remember what I used to call her before this topic.   

AAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHH

----------


## Lefty&French

Just whistle?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Pronouncing her name with a 'hard' G ie.as in Girl,is very unusual.I have known many girls who had that name & never once heard it pronounced like that.However she pronounces it - she's awesome & along with David rawling,she makes half of one of the best duo's in Country music today.

----------


## Eric F.

This thread inspired me to download some more of their stuff from emusic. Thanks!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

This photo of Gillian stood out to me because (a) she simply looks gorgeous, and (b) she's not playing her J-45 or the Vega banjo. I think it's a Guild M-20, but I'm not certain.

----------


## moku9

Saw her live about 11 years ago with about 25 people in the audience. Great show!

She said they played the same venue a year earlier to about 9 people.

----------


## Walter Newton

One of the best shows I've ever been to was an E-town taping, Gillian Welch & David Rawlings opening for David Grisman & Tony Rice.

There's a good article about her from The New Yorker here.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Another thing that really impresses me about David Rawlings are his backing vocals. He does a wonderful job tucking his voice in close behind hers, and often crossing parts to create some really dramatic harmonies ... all while playing fills, and color parts to round out the instrumental sound.

Now that my wife is handling the chord duties on banjo, I'm trying on David's shoes for size ... and they don't fit!

Everyone should follow Walter's link to the New Yorker article. I keep the cover photo hanging up in my cubicle, along side pictures of Norman Blake and Doc Watson. Daily inspiration!

----------


## fAtHanD

Anyone know what the two of them have been up to? Their tour schedule has been very light over the last year or so. Are they recording an album?

----------


## Caleb

Gillian and David are probably the best vocal duo I've ever heard. At one point I thought it was just one voice, but then I noticed that he's harmonizing with her, but every so subtly. He fits right in there and does it just for the song. And they NEVER seem to make a mistake. Simply amazing. And oh yeah, he's not a bad player either....

----------


## racuda

I've got the DVD, and notice that they like to capo really high up, like the 7th fret. 

There is somewhere you can download (legally) a 2 cd live set, not separated into tracks, but 2 50 minute files, recorded in a small club in Hickory NC. It contains mostly songs that are not on the commercial releases, and one of David singing lead vocals. 

Alas, I cannot remember the website, and a quick search didn't reveal it.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I've got that one Racuda, and it stays in heavy rotation with me. Just amazing.

----------


## James P

I think this is one place to download that concert. #The second set is in the Index too. #You have to register with the site, but it's well worth it. #Great show. #Slowest version of Tennessee Stud you're ever gonna hear.

I think she's one of the best songwriters working right now. #And if "Wrecking Ball" from the last album is any indication of the direction she's headed, I can't wait to hear the new material.

----------


## sunburst

> ...she's not playing her J-45 or the Vega banjo. I think it's a Guild M-20, but I'm not certain.


That's a Gibson LG-2 or LG-3, I can't remember which, and I think it's from the 50s.
It was (is?) her main guitar for around the house and for writing songs and such, according to an article that I read several years ago.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Personally, I think Welch and Rawlings are one of the best acts out there, period. Just tremendous talent in both of them. Rawlings plays his guitar like Monroe would his mando, lots of hard downstrokes and double-stops (assuming it's called the same thing for the guitar).

----------


## kyblue

> Rawlings plays his guitar like Monroe would his mando


I was working on "I'm on my Way Back to the Old Home" last night on tenor guitar with my teacher, and played Gillian's version of the tune for him on my ipod before we started. He made the same comment - 'that guy really has the Monroe thing going on the guitar.'

I've been in the Gillian zone for a while now. Good stuff.

Paula

----------


## MikeVB

kyblue,

Where can I get their version of "I'm on my way back to the old home?"

----------


## Walter Newton

> Where can I get their version of "I'm on my way back to the old home?"


It's on the Revelator DVD.

----------


## kyblue

I got mine on itunes.

Paula

----------


## first string

I'm getting an error message when I click on the link for the article. Could someone post it again, or just put the URL in a post. I tried using the search function on the New Yorker's archive, but came up empty handed there as well. 

I would really like to read this as she is one of my favorite songwriters, and the New Yorker is my favorite magazine. You almost can't go wrong.

----------


## Walter Newton

Looks like it's been taken down from the website...here is a link to Google's cached version of the site, it works for me at the moment but probably won't be available forever.

----------


## first string

Thanks, that worked. I'm going to read it now!

----------


## rhetoric

I heard then in Buffalo a couple years ago. Best concert I've ever been to. 

They sang one number that is not on any of their albums that blew me away. I remember almost nothing about it except that there were several parts in which they sang in unison -- even the same octave, I think. Anybody know what that tune id and/or know where I could find a copy? (Sorry I'm not giving you much to go on.)

----------


## tonedaddy

> I think this is one place to download that concert. The second set is in the Index too. You have to register with the site, but it's well worth it. Great show. Slowest version of Tennessee Stud you're ever gonna hear.


Here's the link to the second set:
http://www.the-grotto.com/talk....e=28469

----------


## MikeVB

> Originally Posted by  (MikeVB @ Mar. 08 2007, 11:04)
> 
> Where can I get their version of "I'm on my way back to the old home?"
> 
> 
> It's on the Revelator DVD.


It's not on my copy of The Revelator.

----------


## Walter Newton

> Originally Posted by  (Walter Newton @ Mar. 08 2007, 12:08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  (MikeVB @ Mar. 08 2007, 11:04)
> 
> ...


It's not on your DVD? Track listing here.

----------


## david blair

"They sang one number that is not on any of their albums that blew me away. #I remember almost nothing about it except that there were several parts in which they sang in unison -- even the same octave, I think. #Anybody know what that tune id and/or know where I could find a copy? #(Sorry I'm not giving you much to go on.)"

I lost you and don't why-Throw me a line....

I have it on a Telluride recording from 95. #I would speculate they're on a bit of an R&R mission, hopefully together. 
Does anyone think David tunes his guitar different to sound like that?

----------


## DameMags

Interesting on the pronunciation - I've always pronounced it hard G - altho the nickname seems to end up J sound - Jill. and now I'm kicking myself that I didn't make a point to go see her when she was in town several weeks back. I recall seeing she'd played mountain dulcimer for some of Emmylou Harris's stuff.

----------


## MikeVB

[QUOTE]It's not on your DVD? Track listing here.   

My bad, Walter. I have the CD not DVD, and was unaware that a DVD was available.

I really have to get out more, or in this case in more to learn more on THE WEB.

----------


## kyblue

I was inspired by this thread to order the Revelator DVD.

Just watched it. I was blown away to see that the vocal lead on Back to the Old Home is actually David! Their voices are amazingly alike. No wonder the harmony is so tight.

Paula

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

I got to catch them at Merlefest last and they gave what I thought was a great show. She did a version of White Rabbit by the Jerferson Airplain that was best cover I ever heard of that song, maybe even as good as the orig.

----------

